# steel city planer 40100



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

I never done a review before .Here it goes
I'm a very basic wood worker 
I order the Steel City Planer 40100 for $299.00, no tax and free 2 day shipping thru amazon .
Package was very well done .Actually I had to cut the box to get the planer out .
Planer weight is 55 lbs . 
Single stage 2 blade planer 
10 amp motor 
Rpms 10,000
26 FPM 
Came with 4" duct hood .
Has a 2 yr warranty 
Took about 10 minutes to assemble. Very easy 
Today I ran thru couple boards .Work just fine .


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is a couple picture of my set up .


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

more pictures


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

pictures


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

before plane and after pictures


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

I was at lowes .i was looking at the PC planer .It almost looks the same .


----------

